# success / failure with JBJ bubble counter?



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I've got all my parts picked out for going co2 except the bubble counter.

Fabco nv-55-18
Fabco check valve (I'd love some input about the optional spring in this item. I'm imagining that it provides stronger backflow protection at the expense of finesse of flow, so I'm opting for without for our application.)

Reef Fanatic solenoid

While the JBJ bubble counter seems like a common choice, there's been several threads about how its check valve failed. Now I fully intend to put an additional Fabco check valve under it, but I'm still less-than-confident that the JBJ bubble counter is what I want.

I'm starting to lean toward alternatives, DIY, etc. Can't seem to make up my mind though.

What do you have in the way of a bubble counter? Are you happy with it? Do it again?


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I should also clarify;

Despite already having a regulator (left over from my brewing endeavors), I can't help but be tempted by the complete co2 regulator kits at Green Leaf Aquariums... their new bubble counters look exceptionally slick, but I'm put off by them because after two emails, they refuse to actually "custom build" anything, even though they throw that very term around all over their website. 

Neither will they sell any individual parts. Your only options are the *overpriced* configurations presented on their website. No substitutions, additions or exclusions. "custom build" my ***. Blech.

But my mind is calling into question the design of this type of bubble counter anyway (water on top of valve, just waiting to leak in when the air pressure drops from an empty tank). Why not just tape a DIY job on the side of my reactor?

But I'll shut up now and let the responses and wisdom come. *old dude


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I use a $2 check valve, and a 20oz. plastic bottle. Works as well as GLA's $19 bubble counter.*old dude


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

One of the best diy bubble counters I've seen is a cheap check valve glued inside of a syringe. Seems to work well... I personally use a Cal Aqua bubble counter. The cheap eBay ADA knock off's work well too. The JBJ style ones are crap in my opinion. You can add a redundant check valve under them for some security if you wish. It really adds to the build cost though. 

And they don't make customs at GLA. I do, lol










When Orlando starts busting these things out, I'll except the term "custom".


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with what I wound up with - though I'm a little peeved at Fabco. I understand that they're more of a commercial supplier, and not a fine-tuned retail establishment, but when I get an email "your order has been canceled" and no other information, I assume that you're out of stock, or some other issue. I don't expect that my order will be suddenly resurrected and shipped 3 days later (after I've already obtained a needle valve from elsewhere!!).

grrrr

/rant

I did go with the JBJ bubble counter after all. I have another check valve under it. I also have one of these in my possession but still boxed up - just waiting for the day that JBJ looks at me funny.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

foster said:


> I use a $2 check valve, and a 20oz. plastic bottle. Works as well as GLA's $19 bubble counter.*old dude


i definitely dig the DIY approach and ideas, but space is at a premium in that 29 gallon stand. At this point, I have a cannister filter, inline heater, co2 reactor, uv light, 10# co2 tank with regulator and all expected acoutraments... need to keep accessories tight!


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

The check valve inside a syringe sounds intriguing.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

foster said:


> The check valve inside a syringe sounds intriguing.


I'll try to find a pic. It's pretty straight foreword..


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw that pic - it's was a cheepie plastic, green check valve inside either a 5cc or 10cc syringe, looked like it fit pretty snugly. If I remember correctly, it was by some dude that also did a "how-to" on wiping algae off of anubis leaves.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

If you can find that post, please put it on the forum. I am setting up another planted tank soon, and would rather build, than buy!!


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Just an oral syringe with a check valve siliconed in the bottom.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like it would work fine. Plus you get some satisfaction from DIY


----------



## oliver (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the Idea,just what I need for my next planted tank


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I will say that the DIY is great for lower pressure setups. I have my regulator set at about 40 psi and it would pop right off one of those things. But I also have an inline diffuser on my canister so the higher the pressure the better the flow. 

I personally dont have a BC, but mine is simply because I havent found a decent replacement for what I had at a price I am willing to pay.


----------

